# Fried mashed potatoes



## davidhef88 (Nov 27, 2011)

What to do with a tub of left-over mashed taters?








chop some  pickled japs and shred some pepperjack.







mix the taters







get some seasoned flour  ( cayenne, paprika, s&p, chili powder,  which is also my flour recipe for anything I fry)  egg, and panko bread crumbs ready.







I found it easiest to form the balls in the flour then into the egg then into the crumbs then into a nice hot oil bath.



















These things came out delicious!!!  you could put anything you want in them.  Next time they will definatly have bacon in them.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2011)

YUM YUMMMMMM......    They look delish...   thanks for posting that


----------



## ellymae (Nov 27, 2011)

Love potato cakes. the problem is there are never any leftover mashed potatos at my house.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2011)

Great recipe! We do potato pancakes all the time. We will try your recipe next time! Thank-you!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 27, 2011)

looking good nice idea with adding bacon also


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 27, 2011)

ate them like candy all afternoon.  next time will be some smoked cheese and bacon in them.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm never that before. They look pretty darn good!


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

Why not...They look really good...I just never have mashed potatoes....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2011)

Justa heads up...  Instant mashed taters won't work like this


----------



## roller (Nov 27, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Justa heads up... Instant mashed taters won't work like this




I can understand that...


----------



## eman (Nov 27, 2011)

i make my potatoe pancakes w/ instant potatoes. But they have to sit overnight in the fridge before adding eggs , milk and flour or they won't work.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 29, 2011)

looks great have to give it a try


----------



## rdknb (Nov 29, 2011)

LOL I have thought of making mash potatoes just for potato cakes


----------



## eman (Nov 29, 2011)

RdKnB said:


> LOL I have thought of making mash potatoes just for potato cakes


i do that a lot make em and throw em in the fridge.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Those look yummy.

Seems like no matter how much potatoes I make here

our daughter eats them all... never any leftovers


----------



## venture (Nov 29, 2011)

Great lookin spuds!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

Top those off with some smoked salt and some fresh Parmesan cheese too. Love potato pancakes in any form


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 29, 2011)

ellymae said:


> Love potato cakes. the problem is there are never any leftover mashed potatos at my house.


That's the exact same problem I have! LOL

My two girls will "snack" on my left over mashed potatos and gravy, after school. Then I come home and think "Hey! I have left over mashed potatos and gravy, I'll make a shepards pie for dinner"...... NOT!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 30, 2011)

I make a simpler version of these all the time (including this morning) with leftover instant taters.  I like the breading idea as well as the additional ingredients.  We usually just add some chopped, grilled onions...

Great post!  Somehow we gotta get some smoke on these (other than the smoked bacon & cheese!!)  Hmmmmm......


----------



## eman (Nov 30, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> I make a simpler version of these all the time (including this morning) with leftover instant taters.  I like the breading idea as well as the additional ingredients.  We usually just add some chopped, grilled onions...
> 
> Great post!  Somehow we gotta get some smoke on these (other than the smoked bacon & cheese!!)  Hmmmmm......


Cold smoke your flour and bread crumbs ,  next.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow it looks great it gives me an idea i will tray it on day soon


----------



## jennio11 (Dec 9, 2011)

Delish!  I make loaded mashed potatoes all the time (like you said, bacon is key!) but never thought of frying them.  Next on my list for sure.


----------



## alelover (Dec 9, 2011)

I can't imagine how that can't be good. Looks delish.


----------



## sifumar (Nov 20, 2013)

Those really look good!  I  don't often have leftover taters either.  One time our grandson stayed over for Turkey Day...asked him what he wanted fior breakfast...said your mashed taters Oma...my mom uses instant!  Will make extra to try this!


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sifumar said:


> Those really look good!  I  don't often have leftover taters either.  One time our grandson stayed over for Turkey Day...asked him what he wanted fior breakfast...said your mashed taters Oma...my mom uses instant!  Will make extra to try this!



I'm really glad you commented on this thread. I had almost forgot about these. Can't believe I just threw some away.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 21, 2013)

I made these last week, they were incredible!


----------



## sifumar (Nov 22, 2013)

I know it was an old post, but who doesn't have leftover potatoes after turkey day? :-)  I'm sorry if bringing up an old post is not proper....


----------



## scootermagoo (Nov 22, 2013)

Sifumar said:


> I know it was an old post, but who doesn't have leftover potatoes after turkey day? :-) I'm sorry if bringing up an old post is not proper....


I would say that bumping high quality threads back up, like this one, should be encouraged!  That is my 2¢.  I would have never seen this otherwise.  These looks great!  These are a "must do" for me.


----------



## flyboys (Nov 22, 2013)

I actually had this one saved in my subscriptions, well worth the bump


----------

